# Photoshop request



## jchen (May 14, 2007)

Not sure this is the place to ask but, can anyone photoshop the ds to be black

http://www.decalgirl.com/browse.cfm/4,6380.htm

I want to know how it looks like on a black ds. Thanks.


----------



## ndela007 (May 16, 2007)

Using my eye the black areas will most likely blend with the ds.l. and would only stand out due to height. Other than that you should be able to eyeball it. IMHO I wouldn't pickup a skin with black in it for my black ds.l.


----------



## Little (May 16, 2007)

It would make it white... the white bits of the sticker are actually white, not transparent.


----------



## TheStump (May 16, 2007)

will that do, your lucky that doesnt take long to do, otherwise i would have said shove it


----------



## pacha69 (May 16, 2007)

QUOTE(TheStump @ May 16 2007 said:


> will that do, your lucky that doesnt take long to do, otherwise i would have said shove it



You forgot the reflection


----------



## TheStump (May 16, 2007)

^





 ...
I just inverted the image.
I really don't think a reflection is gunna matter in his decision making process about the skin. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




none the less fascinating discovery Sherlock.


----------



## Little (May 16, 2007)

reversing the skin itself wont help him at all! The area around the skin stays white. 






I didn't do the bit around the top of the open DS, tut tut.


----------



## jchen (May 16, 2007)

no need..


----------

